# Creatine causing heart burn



## viktor89 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello,

Strange effect after taking 

ErgoGenix: 

ErgoBlast
Explosive, Jitter Free Energy Powder*

Mon
So I woke up 9:30 am ate scrambled eggs and took fish oil pill with water.

At 11:30 took a scoop and half of the aforementioned supplement , at 12:20 pm during workout severe heart burn causing discomfort. I still finished my work out but damn!!!

Wed

Exact same schedule but took only one scoop this time and again heart burn. 

Fri 

Exact same schedule but took only half scoop and still the same thing. 

What the hell ??

I used to take C.O.N.C.E.R.E.T - the yellow bottle which had micro dosage - came with a very small scoop and it was by the same company and I had no problems with that. 

I've never had any problems with supplements before and I am not allergic to anything at all. 

Any suggestions ?

I will be trying out Creatine Monohydrate - Optimum (fingers crossed) that it doesn't do the same thing.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 22, 2014)

try prilosec alot of us use that for heartburn


----------



## viktor89 (Jul 22, 2014)

Happens and stays until the time creatine effects has been faded. 

So 2-3 hours later there isn't a burn. It isn't a persistent problem and doesn't happen on Tues-thurs-sat and sun. Those days I don't take any creatine.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 22, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> Happens and stays until the time creatine effects has been faded.
> 
> So 2-3 hours later there isn't a burn. It isn't a persistent problem and doesn't happen on Tues-thurs-sat and sun. Those days I don't take any creatine.


creatine wont do anything special so if u feel its hurting u I say stop using it


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 22, 2014)

Dude...Brother B is right.  Any time you have a reaction to anything like this stop taking it immediately....


----------



## bvs (Jul 22, 2014)

looking thru the ingredient list i doubt its creatine thats causing that its probably something else. try plain old creatine monohydrate i doubt you will get the same issue


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 22, 2014)

I've always used O.N. bramd creatine....no probs
And mixes nicely


----------



## viktor89 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah I will be trying Monohydrate. 

Could fish oil with creatine cause this ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> Yeah I will be trying Monohydrate.
> 
> Could fish oil with creatine cause this ?



Undissolved creatine will cause this. It's common. Mix your creatine in something warm like tea or warm juice. If it doesn't fully dissolve add more liquid and keep stirring until it does.

Micronized creatine mono costs a bit more but dissolves much easier.


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 23, 2014)

Optimum, Allmax, and MTS creatine have all been good to me


----------



## viktor89 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mine was properly dissolved. No clumps or anything of that sort. 

Never had any problems like this before with anything. I wonder if I'm getting old and body is telling me to be careful now lol


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 23, 2014)

Ergoblast has more stuff in it then just plain creatine. It's a pre-workout. If you want creatine, just get pure 100% creatine monohydrate. Dozens of companies sell it and it's cheap.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2014)

u can get creatine in pill form


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 23, 2014)

If you have raspberry ketones in the ingredients there is your problem


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Undissolved creatine will cause this. It's common. Mix your creatine in something warm like tea or warm juice. If it doesn't fully dissolve add more liquid and keep stirring until it does.
> 
> Micronized creatine mono costs a bit more but dissolves much easier.



x2x.......

you want the micronized stuff, most companies sell it now days but you ll still get 1 or 2 that offer their's cheaper.........now you know why.


----------



## widehips71 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah I kinda doubt it's the creatine itself. Plus I've never felt creatines effects wear off like you claim. It's not the type of supplement that hits you and fades away. At least not in my experience


----------

